# Exploring the Rivers of America



## RicknRoll (Oct 6, 2007)

It is my hope to get an interesting and lively discussion on this thread.

If there is anyone else interested in exploring a new and unique life style? Cruising the longest river system in North America on the world's largest river passenger vessel discovering regional history, arts, food, culture, festivals, museums and perhaps yourself, please take a peek at
www.rivercitiescondos.com and share your thoughts with like minded individuals.


----------



## vineyarder (Oct 6, 2007)

*OK - I'll bite...*

So let me get this straight...

I can put down $500K and $23K per year, and I get unlimited access to a 924 sq ft. condo that will travel to exciting and world-class destinations such as Houston Tx, Natchez MS, Tulsa OK, Dubuque IA, etc?

Or I can put down $200K and $11K per year, and I get unlimited access to 3000 - 5000 sq. ft. homes in Cabo, Kiawah, OBX, Tuscany, Bahamas, Belize, Breckenridge, Jackson Hole, La Costa, Punta Cana, Turks & Caicos (PE Platinum)?

Hmmm... that's a tough choice.

Now maybe if the River Cruise could go to Cashiers NC, that'd be a whole different ballgame...

Maybe it's just me, but a 600 - 900 sq ft 'condo' on a barge 'cruising' the rivers of North America with a few hundred others seems like cruel & unusual punishment...


----------



## RicknRoll (Oct 6, 2007)

*let's compare apples to apples*

In your comparison u forgot to mention transportation River Cities provides. In your example u would also have to calculate cost of travel to each destination times 52 weeks.

As far as locations visited, perhaps you need to better review a map of America. There are many wonderful and unique places to visit along the waterways of America that offer much. Do you golf, fish, bird watch, enjoy different foods, cultures etc.? Granted it is NOT for everyone, perhaps you should read Mark Twain?? Have you ever cruised our rivers?

That said, I do appreciate and respect your opinion. You have every right to as narrow minded as you wish.


----------



## vineyarder (Oct 6, 2007)

> *River cities condos *
> 
> Has any one experience with River Cities Condos? They are offering condos for the Rivers of America. The prices seem fair when compared to sea going condos



Gee - your first ever post to this forum was the above... which got zero responses.



> It is my hope to get an interesting and lively discussion on this thread.  If there is anyone else interested in exploring a new and unique life style? Cruising the longest river system in North America on the world's largest river passenger vessel discovering regional history, arts, food, culture, festivals, museums and perhaps yourself, please take a peek at
> www.rivercitiescondos.com and share your thoughts with like minded individuals.



Your second ever post was above; could it _possibly_ be that you have a financial interest in this venture??



> As far as locations visited, perhaps you need to better review a map of America.



So you are saying that your barge does not visit Houston Tx, Natchez MS, Tulsa OK, Dubuque IA, etc?  Because those destinations are listed on your map on your website... so either you need to review a map of America, or your website needs to be updated.  I simply quoted destinations directly off your website...



> That said, I do appreciate and respect your opinion. You have every right to as narrow minded as you wish.



So anyone who doesn't agree with you is narrow-minded?  You'll go far in business with that attitude...  I specifically said 'maybe its just me', giving an open invitation for anyone (especially anyone without a financial interest in the venture) to rise up in support of this 'fabulous' idea...


----------



## Tedpilot (Oct 6, 2007)

Well, apparently I am norrow-minded as well too, and I love culture...we just do not have much here in the USA that I see spending $500k on would warrant.  I would also gather to say that most people that post in this section of TUG are not going to be cruising our waterways for months on end each year, but I could be wrong.  I think they will be setting off for a week here and there to maximize their precious time away with family and friends and want the absolute best experience/facilities for the dollar, and then get back to their homes, lives, and jobs.

I think the basic problem is that this is a major lifestyle change that not many TUGers are interested in.  I for one will tell you that many months a year on a boat is not for me....even if I did not have to pay for it I wouldn't do it.  Sorry.


----------



## Transit (Oct 6, 2007)

I think this is a interesting idea ,although It's not for me. It certainly fits into the catagory of non-traditional ownership. Be prepared this will be well scrutinized,evaluated and torn apart here if it dosen't seem like a Fair and Equitable deal. It has nothing to do with being narrow minded ,many here proceed wiith caution and due dilligence.


----------



## saluki (Oct 6, 2007)

Rick-

This concept personally does not interest me at all, but that it just me.

The issue here is that your post comes off as a lame attempt to appear as if you just stumbled across this "new and unique lifestyle". The way it really reads is that you are affiliated with the company & trying to drum up buyers. 

If you are with the company, be above-board about it & start a legitimate discussion.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 6, 2007)

Ok, let's give Rick a chance here...

Question #1 - Are you an owner or investor or broker with this project?

Question #2 - Do you have any financial interest in this project?

Question #3 - Did you join this project?

I think the "idea" is pretty cool in concept....sorta like The World, but instead of traveling the entire world in multi-million dollar condos, you travel up and down the Mississippi river on a Barge.

I can see where there are many families that are interested in Houseboats, but getting a bunch of people interested in buying into a HUGE Houseboat may be difficult.

If the price was right, this idea may float (pun intended). According to my calculations, the price for this floating barge is over $500 per square foot and that is very high. In fact, you can buy a incredible condo on the beachfront in Boca Raton or Fort Lauderdale for less $/sq ft.

I wish them good luck in this project (really)...but getting a sell-out may be more difficult than the developers anticipated.


----------



## jscboston (Oct 7, 2007)

I agree with Vineyarder's comment

I can put down $500K and $23K per year, and I get unlimited access to a 924 sq ft. condo that will travel to exciting and world-class destinations such as Houston Tx, Natchez MS, Tulsa OK, Dubuque IA, etc?​
But I'd go a step further.  I could find interesting things to do (maybe) in any of these cities on the first visit.  But to go back to them year after year?  I don't think so.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 7, 2007)

Perhaps this company should market their properties to DCs.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Oct 7, 2007)

you could get a huge custom corner unit for say $3MM. would definitely be interesting, but id still rather have something else.


----------

